# Rack Help



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Got a 8 rod, 2'45's, 120qt cooler rod rack I'm looking to put on my 2001 Dodge Ram. Went to a local guy to have brackets put on and the cost was as much as a smaller rack. What I'm thinking of doing is getting a front mount Reese hitch and an extension to mount the rack on to that. Now the other question is how do I stabilize the rack to keep it from moving from side to side. I was thinking of using something similar to turn buckles. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey RuddeDogg, Both of my racks are mounted with a custom built dual reciever system, I weled up my own bolted it to the truck. My truck is an 03 but i'm sure they're the same.

If you want to go that route , let me know I can probably help.

Chris


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That would be great. Thank you. My rack is similar to yours but it dosen't have the extra storage on the sides. Thr rod tubes come around each side.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I found 2in recievers @ a local bolt supply place for less than $15 a piece & welded them straight to the frame where the tow hooks would go. But, if you don't have access to a free welder, it could easily cost as much as a bolt on front hitch.

As far as keeping it from swaying if you use a single hitch system, I've seen several that just bolted a small plate to the 2" box section material that clamped against the reciever and took out the "play". It seemed to work resonably well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Chris, 
I posted pics in the photo albums here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*me too*

mine wobbles too ....... gotta try that


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Plate can be seen under tongue, Thru bolted tightens plate under reciever mouth

For my Cooler Rack I have two 10" Turnbuckles. Replaced the ring ends with Threaded"J" Hooks. They hook from the rear corners of the rack to under the bumper. nut locks it up. Had to add small 1/4" ring eye bolts on the rack


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Ruddedog; Give me a Call!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*junkmansj*

great idea .... I see how it would work great too .... thanks for the tip


----------

